
Building a SVG Line Chart in React - kineticbear
https://headway.io/blog/building-a-svg-line-chart-in-react
======
lemmonii
I'm still waiting for the ability to right click a SVG and save it as a png at
reasonable resolution. I have no idea why this has not been implemented in
major browsers.

